# Share your tanks/ Set-ups!



## Marclogan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi guys! This is my tank, if you fancy sharing yours i'd love to see them! Like to see other people's and get some inspiration for my own.
I have an Angel, Siamese, some Platy's, Red Tail Shark, Cory's, Harelquin Rasbora, a plec and two cacatuoides.
I'm using an external filter which is awesome and so much easier/cleaner and overall beneficial for my fish!

Do share please


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice looking tank 

I definitely need a new camera, these pics are appalling but here you go anyway.

2 Black & White Clowns & 2 Blue/Green Chromos
5x Turbo snails
4x blue leg hermits
1x Cleaner shrimp
1x Sand sifting star

Corals:
White Pom Pom Xena
Red Sea Xena
Green Stars
Daisy's
2 types of mushroom
Devils Hand
Yellow Polyps
Buttons
2 types of Zoa

150w 30K Metal Halide
Blue LED for night
SunSun 1400L with just Seachem Purigen in but this also powers a Vecton 200 UV steriliser, external heater and a phosphate reactor.
2x 3000LPH wavemakers
STC-1000 controlling the heater and a 40w fan
TMC V2 double float auto topup


----------



## Marclogan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

_simon_ said:


> Nice looking tank
> 
> I definitely need a new camera, these pics are appalling but here you go anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Marclogan89 said:


> That, is a stunning set up my friend!
> I'd love to keep marine but they just seem so expensive and difficult to keep?? What's your experience like keeping them?
> 
> It's looks like we have the same filter although yours is different somehow. I'm assuming the box is something marine related??


Thanks. Like anything it's the initial set up that is expensive there's quite a variety of equipment that you can use some fairly cheap and some very expensive so it really depends on your own budget as to how expensive it can be. I'm not finding it any more difficult to maintain than my old freshwater tanks. 

If you mean the Blue box that's the UV steriliser.


----------



## Marclogan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ahh I see.
My UV steriliser is built into my filter, which is handy .

I heard they were really tough to keep in terms of keeping the slat levels correct etc?

They look incredible then! What would a full set up like that cost you then?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah the filter has UV built in but it won't be as good as the dedicated unit. Salt doesn't evaporate, it does creep a little but the key to keeping the salt at the right level is an auto top up to replace the water that evaporates which in turn means the salinity stays stable. 

For a tank my size you're looking at between £1000–£2000 to set up depending what equipment you choose. In total I've spent just shy of £1700 since I started in October last year.


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

5this is from the current setup but waiting for a sysemised 4x2x2 to arrive to go bigger and better


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Railz said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> 5this is from the current setup but waiting for a sysemised 4x2x2 to arrive to go bigger and better


Loving the lighting, really brings out the colouring in the corals. Is that LED?


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

Inspiring tanks guys, one day I'm going to have to give marine a go so I can try corals. For now all my fish budget and my partners patience have been spent on this beast. I love taking photos of it, makes me see the bits I want to change next XD


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow all these tanks are REALLY stunning!


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> Loving the lighting, really brings out the colouring in the corals. Is that LED?


 nope 6 x T5


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Railz said:


> nope 6 x T5


Looks really good. I'm happy using a single metal halide but want to add more blue. This 30K bulb I have isn't as blue as I hoped it would be.


----------



## Marclogan89 (Mar 24, 2012)

I want to use some real plants for my aquarium, do I just need a UV to keep them alive? Or do I need to put anything in form the plants to eat?
Also, what UV bulb would you recommend for a student with little budget?  


Tanks are stunning guys. Definitely want a marine set up one day!


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

Building the palidarium










Marine tank:














































Turtle tank:


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

the new setup about to get wet 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/917919-new-reef-tank-empty.html


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely tanks :2thumb:

My reef tank....




























Turtle tank...










Tropical....


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm just setting up our marine tank having decided to go back to marine from tropical.

At the moment the tanks pretty empty - lots of rock, a tiny bit of sand, a few crabs and snails and a large pair of clowns.

Aiming to get some coral maybe this weekend so may post some photos up then 

:2thumb:


----------



## Ony (Oct 19, 2012)

Marclogan89 said:


> I want to use some real plants for my aquarium, do I just need a UV to keep them alive? Or do I need to put anything in form the plants to eat?
> Also, what UV bulb would you recommend for a student with little budget?
> 
> 
> Tanks are stunning guys. Definitely want a marine set up one day!


Planted tanks can be as simple or as complicated as you want them to be and as with terrestrial gardening everyone has their own methods and preferences. Assuming you go want things to be as cheap, easy and low maintenance as possible try java moss, java fern, moss balls and anubias species. They should do fine with no additional lighting or fertilisers and are pretty hard to kill. If you want a bigger range of plants to chose from use root tabs and you can grow plants like crypt and amazon sword species. A daylight (not UV) bulb in your existing light fitting would be appreciated by all of the above plants and opens up your plant choices to faster growers like water sprite and h. polysperma. If you do go for faster growers or a very large quantity of plants then a weekly dose of liquid trace feed would also be a good idea.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Already in the photos bit but thought I'd add them here too 

4ft, 320l tank



















35l tank


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

Marclogan89 said:


> I want to use some real plants for my aquarium, do I just need a UV to keep them alive? Or do I need to put anything in form the plants to eat?
> Also, what UV bulb would you recommend for a student with little budget?
> 
> 
> Tanks are stunning guys. Definitely want a marine set up one day!


Have a read on there matey..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/100424-basic-guide-planted-tanks.html


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

Here you are my 4ft Marine set up


----------

